# Skip's Alternative Scallop Machine



## skiprat (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't laugh, it works!!:biggrin:

I was messing with the some of my homemade gadgets and re-assembled some of them to make alternative scallops.

This was the results of my quick trial run. Could end up making a pretty neat blank.

Although all the parts are bodged together, I did take a lot of time to set the blade height and to set it to spin parallel to the cross slide travel. 

I used a 1mm slitting saw and some white plastic sheet.

This is what I like doing even more than making finished pens:biggrin:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks cool. Kind of like a mideival torture device. I like it!


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 25, 2011)

doing the blanks that way also opens up the possibility of cutting then casting if you wanted a webbish look with NO lines....hmmmm..


----------



## SonOfMartin (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutely fascinating.  I'm going to my local flea market to find a junk 10" drill press.  There's usually 1 or 2 a week out there that "don't work"....I never thought of taking the body/lift mechanism and mounting it to the lathe bed.....hummm...the gears are turning and need some grease....


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 25, 2011)

skiprat said:


> This is what I like doing even more than making finished pens:biggrin:



flipping mad scientist.....:wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 25, 2011)

Steven,
Way too cool.  I love the drillpress attached to the lathe like that.  Could be used to mill some flats and make your nutless bolt out of plastic........I'll be thinking this one through this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 25, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I like doing even more than making finished pens:biggrin:
> ...



Yeah Jon, I agree.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah...he posts these "things" he "just cobbled together".... not only could I not even conceive of half the things he makes work....mine would involve two trips to the bank for more money and at least one to the hospital to reattach the parts I cut off!


----------



## mredburn (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe my dentist uses one of those.

Skip, will a different diameter blank require resetting the blade height to keep the joints touching? 

Mike


----------



## skiprat (Feb 25, 2011)

mredburn said:


> I believe my dentist uses one of those.
> 
> Skip, will a different diameter blank require resetting the blade height to keep the joints touching?
> 
> Mike


 
Yes Mike, unfortunately. But it's not a big deal really as there seems to be a range of about 2mm on the diameter 'forgiveness', if you know what I mean. I guess it's 2mm because I used 1mm sheet. 
What I'll do is cut loads of different depth cuts on practice wood ( Broom handle) and then turn them down to various pen sized diameters and record the results for future reference. 
The starting diameter means nothing

I like Jon's idea of casting into the lines too:biggrin:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Feb 25, 2011)

Skippy,

You beat me to it!! I was trying to do the same thing. Not as nice of a jig though. 

Your pics helped me with some of the difficulties I was having.

I guess you saved me some wasted blanks!!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 25, 2011)

Very clever Steve!


----------



## broitblat (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty cool machine -- and I like the results.

  -Barry


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 25, 2011)

Very cool.  Great use of an old drill press.


----------



## greggas (Feb 25, 2011)

Reminds me of the "dentist" in the Marathon Man


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 25, 2011)

Skip is your last name "Einstein"? :biggrin:


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Just to make sure I understand all of this.  You took a small drill press that you sort of junked out and then mounted it on your cross slide?


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 25, 2011)

Dude. 
Just...... dude.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 25, 2011)

ummmm HONEY!!! I SHRUNK THE KIDS!!!
That is to cool. If the depth is quickly changeable and advancement is quick, you could do some cool blanks with that thing.


----------



## dgscott (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow.
Doug


----------

